# Tip of the day



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Don’t spend all at once. Make a plan first


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Don't spend all at once. Make a plan first


Yeah, I'll save it and invest it in Uber IPO.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, I'll save it and invest it in Uber IPO.


Don't forget ... Uber holds your back


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You can retire today and live happily the rest of your life... as long as you die by tomorrow.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

The cheap entitled passengers still love you


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Don't forget ... Uber holds your back


They do more than hold it.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

O LAWDS IS I IN HEAVEN?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You’d better set aside $.30 for taxes.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

That is better than mine, I got 4 small oranges as a tip, after I dropped them to SNA.


----------

